# so sad



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i just need to vent   I feel so sad.

I have 2 beautiful boys who we adopted aged 1 & 3 - they are the lights of my life and i cannot remember life before them    They are now almost 5 & 7 and desperate for a sister   

Before the boys I had 10 IVF/FET cycles, 3 m/c - and we decided enough was enough and started the gruelling adoption process. 

Since the boys we had IVF last year, and FET this year - all BFN.  I am about to have our final FET this cycle. 

I know it won't work but we have to go ahead with it   
It is tx 13   
We have no more embryos - and no way of making any   
Everyone i know is pg - and despite the fact that i've got my lovely boys - the bumps aren't getting any easier. 

I am just so sad. 

ritz


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you don't know it won't work - it just might.                                                    x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

ritzi    
I know there are no words that can make things any easier but I just wanted to give you a huge hug   
As goldbunny just said, who knows, this could be the one!
I have mentioned this before on here somewhere but I was told by a nurse (as I was about to go down for an operation on the 13th) that the number 13 is actually supposed to be lucky in the medical world, so lets hope that's the case for you     

I'm thinking of you,
Lots and lots and lots of luck,

Anj x x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for the support ladies

i am feeling much better after a weekend with my boys   


ET is this week, so we shall see 

ritz


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

All the best Ritzi for this final tx cycle       like Goldbunny said   it might just work  
Congrats on being PUPO  


Electra x


----------



## Daisy38 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Ritz,


Good Luck I hope this cycle works   We had multiple cycles and it was devastating when it didn't work.  Our lucky number was 13.

Loads of luck x x x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thank you for your kind replies.

felt so poorly today thought i must have caught this bug that is going around.........

decided to test just in case and its a BFP   7dp 5dt

still in shock   

ritz


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hahaha! top banana!


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Ohhh wow fantastic news,  I have followed your journey from loosing your darling Rhian  & am thrilled for you to read your amazing miracle news! Enjoy every minute & wishing you a very happy & healthy 8mths! 

I'll be following your progress

MM
X


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

OH MY RITZ   YOU DONE IT GIRL       
Congratulations, i know how much you really need this.

Bless you all hun x
     
Electra x


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Just read this post, it's brilliant      Big Congratultions xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ah thanks

i was so so sad - funny how things change isn't it. 

20 week scan next tuesday - baby is doing fab and i've never felt better! 

the boys are over the moon


----------



## cymbeline (May 3, 2011)

Dear Ritzi,
                I just read your first post from earlier in the year  - I love the fact your ticker says the same as my signature - then my goodness I saw you were pregnant - how wonderful! Its really made my day! I normally only go on my clinic-specific  thread but for some reason thought I'd look at Moving on - so pleased it worked for you! Good Luck  xx


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Life is full of ups and downs, hope I get some more ups very soon  😄😄😄


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Dear ritzi !!!!  What absolute joy to read your story, I am hovering around 'the moving' on threads but am not sure if I am quite ready to call it a day yet. Will you be finding out if it's a pink or a blue at your 20 week scan.  Congratulations, I love happy endings! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

